

What I learned from giving my game to a 3 year old - buf
http://bufordtaylor.com/post/33907548340/learned-by-giving-my-game-to-a-toddler

======
tadfisher
I believe this is a lesson about consumer testing using actual consumers
instead of engineers. Engineers in general suck at UI. I know, because I am
one of them, and I am slowly evolving to evaluate things as they are instead
of analyzing how an ordinary person would use them.

------
raam86
There is no shame to kid games

